
Ask HN: Which research papers are on your to-read list? - vineetmarkan
Hi! I built a platform to create interactive summaries of interesting research papers and patents.<p>Please share the research papers on your to-read list and we can create summaries so you can go through them quickly.<p>Here is an example summary:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fastscience.tv&#x2F;summary&#x2F;new-paper-analyzes-impact-socialdistancing-efforts
======
verdverm
The Autoscaler paper Google just posted

~~~
vineetmarkan
Do you have the link?

~~~
verdverm
It's a few hours prior to your post, sorry closed the tab.

It's on Arxiv in the last few days

